# Bell's Stuffing



## lyndalou (Dec 1, 2009)

This may be in the wrong place, feel free to move it,if necessary.

Does anyone remember the red box of Bell's Stuffing Mix that our mom's(and some of us) used to use. It was great . I can't find it anymore. do you kknow if they still sell it somewhere?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 1, 2009)

I've seen it around but don't use it.  I buy the little yellow box of Bell's seasoning blend for stuffing and make it with my choice of breads and veggies.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 1, 2009)

There are several places that sell it online but you might contact Bell's and see if they have a distributor/grocery store where you can pick it up locally.


----------



## lyndalou (Dec 1, 2009)

Andy, I never thought to look for the seasoning. I'll try that.  I did go to the website, Michael and they indicate that they only sell it in the Northeast. A bummer!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 1, 2009)

You would think they would realize they have enough customers from the Northeast living in Florida that they have a ready made market there!


----------



## lyndalou (Dec 2, 2009)

You're right! I'm gonna tell them.


----------



## Pookahberry (Jan 19, 2010)

*Bells Stuffing*

Bells comes from the New England States. Sometimes you can find it at the selvage stores. I just bought 6 boxes in Savannah Tn, I was so happy to find it there. Also,I have family in Maine so I call them send them a check and they either bring it down to me when they come for a visit or send it through the mail. Another thing that is hard to find in the south is cream of tarter.


----------

